# driving jobs



## stanleee (May 3, 2010)

with over 25 years exp driving HGV truck im am looking for work overseas does any one know what the job market is like regarding trucking jobs


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Those kind of jobs are largely taken by chaps from the Asian sub-continent who are paid something in the region of AED 4,000 per month (if they are lucky). 

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Agree with Elphaba. Additionally, the drivers are paid per trip. From a construction point of view, we have used HGV drivers previously to deliver to our remote sites; that in itself will limit the number of trips per day to only one as a one-way trip would in this case take a minimum of about 4-5 hours.

Overwork and underpaid is what springs to mind when I think about HGV drivers. I personally would advice that you explore other career options or simply stay put where you are.


----------



## stanleee (May 3, 2010)

thanks for the advise will look in to it a bit more before deciding what to do next


----------

